# Nệm cao su thiên nhiên - mang lại giấc ngủ xanh cho mọi nhà



## TranTam (1/4/19)

Khi cuộc sống ngày càng phát triển thì người dân sẽ tìm về với lối sống cân bằng, gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Chính vì vậy nệm cao su thiên nhiên hiện đang trở thành xu hướng sống xanh của nhiều gia đình Việt. Nệm cao su có khả năng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ tốt cho đường cong cơ thể, có khả năng kháng khuẩn và nấm móc. Nhưng bên cạnh đó bạn cũng phải thường xuyên dọn dẹp giường ngủ sạch sẽ để triệt đường sinh sôi của vị khuẩn, mang lại một giấc ngủ đúng chất Oganic nhé. Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo qua bài viết: Nệm cao su thiên nhiên - Mang Lại Giấc Ngủ "Xanh" Cho Mọi Nhà để chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm cao su ưng ý, cùng hòa mình với thiên nhiên ngay trong căn phòng ngủ.






Nệm cao su thiên nhiên - Mang Lại Giấc Ngủ "Xanh" Cho Mọi Nhà​
Ngày nay các bạn trẻ thường chọn cho mình một phong cách sống đơn giản, tiện nghi, chọn những thực phẩm hữu cơ thuần tự nhiên, sống cân bằng, tập luyện thể dục, yoga, thiền định,...Bên cạnh đó, họ không thể bỏ qua được một sản phẩm vô cùng quan trọng, gắn liền với giấc ngủ mỗi ngày đó là chiếc nệm cao su thiên nhiên- một sản phẩm được cho là "thần dược" nếu bạn muốn có được giấc ngủ ngon, đặc biệt là đối với người già và trẻ nhỏ.






Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á​
Hiện trên thị trường có nhiều sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Dunlopillo, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương...Sản phẩm được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không lẫn tạp chất độc hại, độ đàn hồi tối ưu, thoáng mát. Tuổi thọ của nệm cao su thường kéo dài trên 10 năm. Bên dưới là một vài ưu-nhược điểm của nệm cao su thiên nhiên:

*Ưu điểm:*

Độ cứng tối ưu, hỗ trợ tốt cho đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể
Khả năng chịu lực tốt, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ, giữ đúng tư thế khi nằm
Không tạo chuyển rộng khi xoay người, không làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm bên cạnh trong suốt quá trình ngủ
Cấu trúc bọt hở giúp không khí lưu thông tốt, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu không hầm nóng lưng khi ngủ.
Đặc tính vượt trội, không gây hại hay kích ứng da
Có khả năng kháng côn trùng
Có khả năng kháng cháy cao
Là cao su thiên nhiên 100%, có độ đàn hồi tốt
Bảo hành 10 năm trở lên





Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Vạn Thành​*Nhược điểm: *

Giá thành hơi cao so với nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm bông ép...
Đối với cao su Kim Cương thì khách hàng đã dùng qua thì có một số phản hồi lại rằng sau khi mua về thì nệm cao su kim cương hơi có mùi hắc hơn các loại nệm khác, nhưng khoảng 1,2 tuần sau khi dùng thì không còn mùi nữa, nên cũng không phải là vấn đề quá là to tác nhé







Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Kim Cương​
Hãy chăm sóc tốt cho sức khỏe của gia đình bằng những việc lựa chọn những sản phẩm uy tín, gần gũi với thiên nhiên ngay từ bây giờ nhé các bạn ^^

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: *
*Website:* thegioinem.com
*Facebook:* Thế Giới Nệm- Thegioinem.com
*Hotline:* 0909 966 325



Thegioinem.com​


----------

